# Hot Water Heater Recovery



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone used both the electric and gas at the same time - to allow for faster recovery? Is this possible and any issues with running both?

Rick


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes they can be used together and it does speed up recovery. I would use just electric for most of the day an put the gas on only for high demand times. One thing I miss is the electric option my Itasca only has a gas hot water heater which I plan to add an on demand electric water heater sometime soon.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have the elec on all the time. When ready to shower, we turn on the gas as well, when done, turn off the gas. Last week I forgot to turn on the gas as well and you guessed it, ran out of hot water







. We always do the Navy shower


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we have the elec on all the time. When ready to shower, we turn on the gas as well, when done, turn off the gas. Last week I forgot to turn on the gas as well and you guessed it, ran out of hot water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2...really helps and doesn't use too much gas for the added recovery.

Also, we switch off the electric if we are cooking with the microwave when it's really hot and the air conditioner is on. I have found that it help prevent a main circut trip. The hot water heater is a big current draw and it all adds up quickly.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yup!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I also put the fridge on gas when using microwave or a/c or space heater


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We used them both yesterday and all is well!!







We usuall leave the electric HW on all the time while camping - appreciate the other tips to conserve electric and prevent breaker trips!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the air conditioner and I use the elect hw heater when at a campsite, heck I paid for the hook up why not use it, and save my gas.
This weekend we had on the AC, elect hw, fridge, and fired up the micro, and everything was fine, no trips. We also have not run out of hw when bathing yet, my DW and I both take military style showers, and the kids baths. This weekend we had an extra 5 year old with us, and 3 baths we were still good.
These Outbacks are amazing!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rock hill said:


> I love the air conditioner and I use the elect hw heater when at a campsite, heck I paid for the hook up why not use it, and save my gas.
> This weekend we had on the AC, elect hw, fridge, and fired up the micro, and everything was fine, no trips. We also have not run out of hw when bathing yet, my DW and I both take military style showers, and the kids baths. This weekend we had an extra 5 year old with us, and 3 baths we were still good.
> These Outbacks are amazing!!!!


You had a good, stable power supply if you were running everything simultaneously. In some of the campgrounds, as usage goes up, the voltage starts dropping. When that happens, amperage increases to produce the same power. Once started, you're headed for a popped breaker (or worse). In those cases, I'll burn up my propane.








We stayed at a campground out in Calif. While we were gone the first day, the breaker popped and we came home to a very hot trailer (the fridge switched over to gas of course so it was ok). It took 3-4 hours to cool the trailer back off.








The next day we flipped the WH off and the fridge to gas and left for the day, returning to a nice cool trailer!! Worth the $1 in propane it probably cost me!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I love the air conditioner and I use the elect hw heater when at a campsite, heck I paid for the hook up why not use it, and save my gas.
> This weekend we had on the AC, elect hw, fridge, and fired up the micro, and everything was fine, no trips. We also have not run out of hw when bathing yet, my DW and I both take military style showers, and the kids baths. This weekend we had an extra 5 year old with us, and 3 baths we were still good.
> These Outbacks are amazing!!!!


You had a good, stable power supply if you were running everything simultaneously. In some of the campgrounds, as usage goes up, the voltage starts dropping. When that happens, amperage increases to produce the same power. Once started, you're headed for a popped breaker (or worse). In those cases, I'll burn up my propane.









We stayed at a campground out in Calif. While we were gone the first day, the breaker popped and we came home to a very hot trailer (the fridge switched over to gas of course so it was ok). It took 3-4 hours to cool the trailer back off.








The next day we flipped the WH off and the fridge to gas and left for the day, returning to a nice cool trailer!! Worth the $1 in propane it probably cost me!








[/quote]

Good tips!! I'll have to remember that. This weekend it was raining just about the entire time, so we never left the site, or the outback and it's awning for that matter. I will certianly remember to switch to gas on the fridge / water heater when I am using all other appliances we are lucky enough to have on the TT!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rock hill said:


> I love the air conditioner and I use the elect hw heater when at a campsite, heck I paid for the hook up why not use it, and save my gas.
> This weekend we had *on the AC, elect hw, fridge, and fired up the micro, and everything was fine, no trips.* We also have not run out of hw when bathing yet, my DW and I both take military style showers, and the kids baths. This weekend we had an extra 5 year old with us, and 3 baths we were still good.
> These Outbacks are amazing!!!!


The Outbacks are amazing!! - we can run a lot during camping and haven't had any problems.


----------

